# New aquascaping journal...



## Ian Holdich (7 May 2013)

Check this new journal out, it's a good little read. The majority is done by Norbert Sabat. Well worth the read.

Liquid 01/2013 EN


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 May 2013)

A nice read that Ian, well spotted


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 May 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> A nice read that Ian, well spotted



Thanks to Norbert Sabat for posting on our Facebook page. Some nice photography in there also.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (9 May 2013)

Thanks for posting


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 May 2013)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Thanks for posting


A nice read Mr professor 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charlie (9 May 2013)

Great mag, really informative. Just thought i would have a quick look but had to fire the coffee pot up and sit down for a read from start to finish


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

I'm saving it for my lunch break... I had a flick through the Polish (I think) language version a few weeks back, loved the photography.  Looking forward to having a read through.


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2013)

Liquid | Nature Aquarium Magazine


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2013)

Can be read here:

http://issuu.com/liquid-magazine/docs/liquid_en?a=1


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 May 2013)

yep, brilliant read and looking forward to the next one already.
And welcome Norbert   another master joins the UKAPS ranks.


----------



## BIN578 (10 May 2013)

Ive just had a quick look at this and will be reading it cover to cover over the weekend (and over some wine no doubt) but the one good thing is that it reminded me about the Eheim SKIM350.  Im getting one for sure   And Norbert ! WOW, some of those tank images (and the tanks themselves of course) are top notch


----------



## fish fodder (11 May 2013)

I think I did a little sex wee


----------



## LondonDragon (11 May 2013)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Thanks for posting


Very nice read indeed, welcome to UKAPS


----------



## Ady34 (11 May 2013)

Great read, very interesting.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (14 Aug 2013)

Hello 
English version of second issue is ready.
Hope you like it.
If you want download click share>download

ISSUU - Liquid 02/2013 EN by Liquid Magazine


----------



## George Farmer (14 Aug 2013)

A beautiful publication! Love it.


----------



## aliclarke86 (14 Aug 2013)

Agreed, I read cover to cover yesterday 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TOO (14 Aug 2013)

Very impressive, keep it coming...


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2013)

Pretty darn good...I particularly like the interview with the 12 year old Polish aquascaper - so much insight for one so young. For me it helped put in to context the trend for diorama NA...which I now understand - still can't stand the style though, there seems to be something...well frankly, Hornby model railway about it, if you know what I mean. But that's just an irrelevant aside.


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Aug 2013)

Just found this thread and read both issues.
Awesome! looking forward to next issue


----------



## Chubba (16 Aug 2013)

LOVE it!! simply amazing


----------



## flygja (16 Aug 2013)

So many posts daily on UKAPS that I missed this. Luckily it was bumped! What a great journal, I hope they continue!


----------

